# Dealing with Errors in VAT



## foxfire (25 Jan 2013)

I'm a sole trader and have been working hard on trying to get my 2012 VAT RTD done.

However I've discovered several book-keeping errors that means I underpaid VAT last year. These were genuine mistakes. My current estimate is that the unpaid VAT totals about €1200

What's the best way to proceed?

Thanks


----------



## mandelbrot (25 Jan 2013)

You can self correct - if you're on ROS you should be able to file an amended VAT3 for the relevant periods. That would be the simplest way to do it and you wouldn't normally be charged interest.

Some info on self-correction here [broken link removed]


----------



## foxfire (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks Mandelbrot. That is very helpful.

Yes I am on ROS but presumably the requirement to notify in writing of the error and correction, must be done via a written letter (snailmail).

I did actually search the Revenue site for information on "filing errors" but of course couldn't find anything relevant.

Thanks again.


----------



## mandelbrot (25 Jan 2013)

Just make the amended VAT returns on ROS - if the facility is there to do it, it's so that these types of issue can be resolved without creating unnecessary work for all concerned.


----------



## foxfire (25 Jan 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> Just make the amended VAT returns on ROS - if the facility is there to do it, it's so that these types of issue can be resolved without creating unnecessary work for all concerned.



Thanks. Yes  found the amended return function on ROS. But there doesn't seem to be way to explain the error in that process. Should I do that offline?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mandelbrot (25 Jan 2013)

foxfire said:


> Thanks. Yes found the amended return function on ROS. But there doesn't seem to be way to explain the error in that process. Should I do that offline?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


 
I don't see that there's any need to generate any paperwork. People amend VAT returns regularly, if you were amending downwards so that the amendment was resulting in an repayment, or if you were going back a couple of years, you might need to let them know why.

It'll be pretty obvious to anyone with an ounce of cop on looking at it from the Revenue side that an amendment filed in January to a couple of VAT returns from the previous year is an end of year tidying up. Some people would just include the amount in their November-December return, or if that's been filed, in their Jan-Feb return. At the end of the day if it's relatively small money and things are generally OK returns wise, it's not going to be a big deal.


----------

